# 1st time i try catch carp on purpose.... what i do wrong?



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

got two jumbo cans of sweet corn at wally world...... generously chummed the area i was gonna fish.... put bout 5 kernels on each 4/0 owner mutu lite circle hook and casted into the chum...... no bites..... do they not like wally world brand corn? how long should i keep the corn out before i put fresh on the hook?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

lol..that 4/0 size hook may have done the skunkin for ya..


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

downsize you hook, way to big, try a size 4 not 4/0..Also they probably aint hitting yet cause of the cold water temps...Do away with da circle hook...Common down I can teach you to ketch them also!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Dipster,
Glad to see ya chuckin' for carp.
As Ak & Jack have already said, 4/0 is great for channel cats, but not for carp. Most guys run anywhere from #10-#4 size hooks. Carp unlike Channel cats will sometimes pick a bait up many times and spit it back out before commiting. This is why the EURO rig called a "hair-rig" is so effective, when they suck in the bait then try to blow it back out, the hook sticks them in the bottom lip and they are hooked.

As for this time of the year, the lakes are just now starting to free up of ice, shallow bays that warm up faster than the main lake on sunny days are your best bet. Sweetcorn as chum is great, but if the fish are NOT in the area, it might take from 6-36 hrs to draw them to your "chum". Also in the colder months i personally prefer to use a strong alcohol based flavoring with sweetcorn(put a half can of sweetcorn in a jar, pour in 5-10 ml. of your favorite flavor and let sit overnight in the fridge)...use plain corn to chum, flavored on the hook.
You can go to Kroger and buy many liquid flavors like Mc Cormicks and i will attest that they work GREAT in winter(alcohol based), which the oil based flavors work very well in warm water.

If you really want to get on some carp on your lake, find a nice ice free cove thats close to deep water and chum in 2 cans each day for atleast 3-4 days, then go back and cast out your FLAVORED hook bait on the 4th day....i know on the Linders Fishing Edge show(OLN) he was catching some nice carp on a lake just a week after ice out....using the same locations i explained above.....he was also fishing with a float and drifting the baits through the shallows.


Good luck to ya,
Scott


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Now wait a minute. I caught a carp on an 8/0 circle hook, what gives. You all given the dipster the bad info? I laughed as I was catfishing beside him and said it would be funny if I caught the carp on shad. Being the nice fella dip is he said if I caught a carp he'd show me how to swim in cold water. He kept mumbling something about a boilie and hair rig? Must be turnin into a carper. Say it isn't so.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill, 
I have landed some BIG carp back in the day while fishing for late fall channel cats below dams on the Ohio river.....Carp do sometimes prefer a protein diet, which fish like shad are....i use a lot of fish meal in my baits!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hey billygeewhiz.. you know you want to convert to us carper too..


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill, Miracles do happen, but I would not carp fish to often with an 8/0 hook!..I dont use a hair rig Like Scott say, and I also dont catch as many carp as Scott does..But I have caught a fair ammount just putting about 3 kernals of corn on a size 4 hook.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Your right Jack, simple is better,no need for the fancy stuff but you should know by now if i can take it to its extreme....I will..lol.
I think im at around $2500 on just EURO Carp gear...geez!


The best thing about carp fishing is:
#1 the grow over 50 lbs. in Ohio(how many other species can we say that about?)
#2 they are EVERYWHERE in large numbers.
#3 they fight WAY better than channel cats, Drum, ect(just not better than river flatheads..lol)
#4 VERY VERY few anglers fish for them...you have a fish that can be caught by the dozens in one day and avg. 15-20 lbs. Cant say that about any other specie we have.

I dont eat fish very often so Catch, Photo, Release is always my motto, so carp fishing fits me very well.



Scott


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea Scott thanks alot, I now own appx 3500 dollars worth of cattin gear, and cant catch squat anymore  And I owe it all to you for getting me into that tackle buying craze 

I refuse to go down that same road with carp tackle, at least for now


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL jack.... for now he said..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

HAHAHAHEHEHEHE...Jack....i dont dare think what i have in just cattin gear alone...not to mention smallmouth bass gear...geez us man!!

I think i took out an extra $7k in home owners ins. on just my fishing gear...almost time to raise that again.

Yea i hear ya Ak, famous last words hes speaking!!

Scott


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

4/0..... thanx for the advice ak and scott.... jackal, i still have never actually seen you catch a fish. at least i poured 185 3,4,5 oz lake sinkas whilst gittin skunked! next time i'll pour my river sinkas and mebee pop a carp!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

LiA R You did see me ketch at least two channel cats last year, while you took a skunking


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Welll since we've started this................

I havent seen none of you catch anything but Gar & Sheephead. Dipser & The Garmaster claimed to have caught a coupel 10lbs Channel right before Jack & I got the the not no secret spot on the Scioto. 

We all know of the CURSE of mine, but man I'm thinking the it's really Jack's curse. Granted, I spoke to Catking on the telephone, but the King went fishing w/ Dipster & Jack. Along comes that black phase Channell that Dispster caught. After that it seems as if the curse comes along, throw me in the mix w/ the fact that Jack starts to get skunked and low & behold, everyone claims Mellon has the curse, I'm thinking now that JACK gave the curse to me!  

But not to fear fella's I've done sold all my expenise cat items, so this year I'll be using nothing but good ole's Cabelas King Cat Combos! I PROMISE-mark this down, keep this post...... THE DAM CURSE WILL BE BROKEN THIS YEAR, or I will spend the $ & take us all to Sante Cooper on a guided trip! (that is if there are any fish there after Da King's visit)


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

H2Mellon
Hey I got your PM, just been busy, anyways, if your willing to come down to south Dayton, bring some waders, we will get some but be warned, I might make you use a flyrod, My buddy got 8 last Sunday, sight fishing to them all, Great sport.
Check your PM.

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I am going to learn how to use a flyrod soon. I think fishign for smallies & carp would be a blast on the fly rod!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Flathunter is the originator of Da Curse?????..How can that be, I caught a 50-lb fish 3 years ago?????..I still think da king had it to start with, and then passed it off.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Wait a minute, Dipster caught the black Channel cat, that has got to be what caused the curse!..We should have killed that cat right there instead of releasing it


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Gheesh Dipster, did you have you line in the water ?? I don't get it, were you fishing for catfish bait?  
I love these late winter rantings, where cabin fever is setting in. Here comes "DaCurse" talk again....
I don't know , but somebody up there fouls up the Ohiyo River by fishing upsteam. 
Dippity do Da...run to a discount store, pick up a classic #33 or #404 combo, get a can of corn (not the creamed this time  ) whole kernal, some 1/2 oz sinkers & some #2 hooks and you should be able to catch all the carp to feed all the kitties on the block. (joke- who would ever consider them tablefare...joke, still joking !!  )
Hey, if you insist on going hi-tech, put a bell on the rod tip for $.49 and get some "Breakfast of Champions" and even add a little apple-mint jelly to the mix, you'll be calling in herds of them swimin' footballs.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, we need to get a black phase Channel cat, go to the spot on the Scioto, build a bonefire then roast the fish in some sort of ritual of sacrafice.


----------

